
Elon Musk claims Tesla to launch fleet of over 1 million robotaxis in 2020 - omarchowdhury
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/22/elon-musk-says-tesla-robotaxis-will-hit-the-market-next-year.html
======
N_trglctc_joe
There's no way for me to phrase this while coming across as civil, but I'm
genuinely curious: does anybody actually believe Musk? If so, why?

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
Not even a little, it's wishful thinking. No city is going to want a bunch of
autonomous vehicles without proof that they won't be a danger to its people
and traffic system. Imagine what will happen when Teslas start hitting people
or start to stall traffic because they can't handle the situation. And that's
just two variables of many that still need to be solved. Also, Musk likes to
make predictions on time but he has yet to meet any of his predictions in
terms of time. He reminds me of a boss I once had that liked to predict how
much time a project would take yet he had no concept of the true time. He
would promise a project for a certain time and we would look like jerks
because we could not meet it. Eventually, we all got fired because the IT
department was ineffective.

It might happen but not in 2 years. My guess is that we won't start to see
auto autonomy until 2024. It's my guess but I bet mine is better than his.

------
pluto9
Tesla only produced 350,000 vehicles in 2018. A million by the end of 2020
containing technology they don't have yet, in addition to vehicles sold to
consumers, seems...ambitious.

------
dharma1
It's a good narrative for raising more cash for Tesla (which they will need to
do soon)

